# Menü in meiner Community



## EuropaChat (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich bräuchte ein Menü, wie hier auf dem Screen zu sehen ist: http://rönix.de/Unbenannt.jpg ...

Ich habe das Bild so Programmiert: 


```
</head>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">

<body>

<p>
<img id="profile_pic" class="logo img" alt="User Bild" src="<?echo $domain;?>/img/thumb1/<?echo $bild;?>" width="200" height="150"></p>

</body>

</html>
```

Wie mache ich das, das darunter diese Schrift geht mit diese Rahmen, das beste wäre mit Div? Bin in HTML & CSS nicht gut. Die Hyperlinks binde ich dann selbst ein.

Gruß Markus K.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Oktober 2010)

EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> ich bräuchte ein Menü, wie hier auf dem Screen zu sehen ist: http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2200/unb ...


 Nix zu sehen, weil dein Link unbrauchbar ist.


----------



## EuropaChat (16. Oktober 2010)

Gut das du es sagst  Neuer Link: http://rönix.de/Unbenannt.jpg


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Oktober 2010)

Grundlagenforschung wäre hier schon angebracht, um solch triviale Aufgabenstellungen zu bewältigen, zumal, wenn man Betreiber dieser Community ist 

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/text/index.htm


```
<body>

<p>
<img id="profile_pic" class="logo img" alt="User Bild" src="<?echo $domain;?>/img/thumb1/<?echo $bild;?>" width="200" height="150"></p>
<ul>
    <li><a href="">Fotos von mir zeigen</a></li>
    <li><a href="">Mein Profil bearbeiten</a></li>
</ul>

</body>
```


```
ul {
list-style:none;
margin:0;
padding:0;
}
ul li a {
display:block;
border-bottom:thin solid #dcdcdc;
text-decoration:none;
}
```


----------



## EuropaChat (16. Oktober 2010)

Top. So siehts schon mal gut aus  Aber wie mach ich das 1:1 wie auf dem Screen ist mit den Kästchen ausenrum & in der gleichen Farbe? Wäre Super, wenn du mir dabei helfen könntest.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Oktober 2010)

Von welchem Kästchen redest du? Das unter den beiden schon ergänzten Links, oder die abgeschnittenen am rechten Bildrand?

Ersteres erwartet lediglich *border:1px solid #dcdcdc*, letzteres fällt in den Bereich "Rounded Corners", wo dir unterschiedliche Methoden zur Verfügung stehen:


25 Rounded Corners Techniques with CSS
CSS Rounded Corners 'Roundup'


----------



## EuropaChat (17. Oktober 2010)

Cookies löschen und nochmal http://rönix.de/Unbenannt.jpg aufrufen.

Jetzt ist es Perfekt. So wie es nun auf dem Screen zu sehen ist, bräuchte ich es für meine Webseite mit den Linien unter "Fotos von mir anzeigen" & "Mein Profil bearbeiten". Auch das Kästchen "Informationen" wäre perfekt. Ich würde das ganze mit CSS machen, wenn ich es könnte.


----------



## SpiceLab (17. Oktober 2010)

Alles was du dazu benötigst, hast du schon von mir als Code-Beispiel gezeigt,  und im Falle des unteren Kästchen eben genannt bekommen.


----------



## EuropaChat (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja. Aber das gleiche finde ich nicht. Ich weiß, ich bin sehr sehr schlecht in Sachen was HTML & CSS ist. Hatte früher nur Java Programmiert. Was möchtest dafür, wenn du es mir genauso nachmachst? Bin leider nicht so gut Beispiele umzusetzen etc. Habe leider 0 Plan von HTML & CSS.

Es wäre sehr Super, wenn du mich unterstützen könntest.


----------



## SpiceLab (17. Oktober 2010)

Bist du noch nicht mal imstande, den Versuch zu starten, das fehlende Segment (= Kästchen) anhand meiner Angaben zu erstellen? 

Als Betreiber einer Community, an deren Erscheinungsbild du (anhand deiner unzähligen Themen) ständig etwas ändern möchtest, sollte es ein Leichtes sein, sich das nötige Grundlagenwissen anzueignen, um da mal selbst Hand anzulegen.

In Java ist es dir wohl auch gelungen, Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten anzueignen - da sollte es dir in HTML u. CSS ebenso gelingen.

Wie schon sooo oft erwähnt, steht dir ansonsten das Jobforum zur Auswahl, um deine Aufträge dort an Dritte zu vergeben - hier (z.B. im HTML-/CSS-Bereich) wird dir Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geleistet, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## EuropaChat (17. Oktober 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Bist du noch nicht mal imstande, den Versuch zu starten, das fehlende Segment (= Kästchen) anhand meiner Angaben zu erstellen?



Nein, bin leider nicht gut in CSS. Ich bräuchte dies, was auf dem Screen zu sehen ist 1:1


----------



## SpiceLab (17. Oktober 2010)

Was du gerne bräuchtest, hab ich hier schon vor Stunden gelesen, seither noch nicht vergessen, muß von dir hier also nicht wiederholt werden 

Nur warum wendest du dich jedesmal nicht direkt an das hiesige Jobforum, um deine Wünsche von Dritten erfüllen zu lassen, wenn du es nicht unter der hier geleisteten Anleitung incl. Code-Beispiel selbst versuchen willst?

Wenn du eh nicht gewillt bist, dich allmählich mit den genutzten Sprachen etwas vertraut zu machen, bist du hier am falschen Ort, denn es nicht der Sinn der übrigen Unterforen, den Nutzern die anstehenden Arbeiten aufgrund ihres Kenntnis- und Fertigkeitsmangels abzunehmen, für sie zu erledigen. 

Dafür existiert der gesonderte Bereich zur Vergabe und Suche von Arbeit, der für all deine bisherigen Themen und Anfragen der rechte Ansprechpartner gewesen wäre.

Bitte halte dich zukünftig daran!


----------



## EuropaChat (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi, habe folgendes Problem, das der Balken über das Menü geht, wie kann ich in der Header Datei den Balken so machen, das es mit dem Menü getrennt ist. Siehe Screen: http://rönix.de/1.jpg

Originale Datei: http://www.rönix.de/TEST.rar


----------



## SpiceLab (29. Oktober 2010)

So wie  sich das Dokument ohne das zugehörige CSS (template.css) im Browser unformatiert, folglich völlig nutzlos präsentiert, um dir konkret dazu was sagen zu können, eröffne ich mal deine lustige Raterunde, und tippe frei aus der Hüfte heraus:


```
#content { margin-left:250px; }
```


----------



## EuropaChat (29. Oktober 2010)

http://rönix.de/template.rar Hier ist nochmal die template.rar CSS Datei.


----------



## SpiceLab (29. Oktober 2010)

Und? Meinen Vorschlag nicht mal zwischendurch überprüft? :suspekt:

Meine getippten "250px" sind doch verdammt nah dran gewesen


----------



## EuropaChat (29. Oktober 2010)

Jo, aber was ich nicht verstehe, was ich genau ändern muss?


----------



## SpiceLab (29. Oktober 2010)

Lesen kann er/sie/es offensichtlich nicht.

Sorry, falsche Baustelle. 

Informier dich erstmal, ob eure örtliche VHS Kurse anbietet, in denen du an deiner mangelhaften Lesekompetenz feilen kannst, wenn du mit dieser einen CSS-Codezeile überhaupt nichts anzufangen weißt.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## EuropaChat (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin leider nicht gut in CSS, ich weiß nich was ich ändern soll. Und mir verschiebt es immer alles.


----------



## SpiceLab (30. Oktober 2010)

Soll ich dir was verraten?

Da berichtest du nichts neues, denn das kann hier wöchentlich von dir als Antwort gelesen werden, wie es um deine Kenntnisse bestellt ist. In diesem Zeitraum, der sich nun mittlerweile über mehrere Wochen bzw. Monate erstreckt, hättest du zumindest längst mal damit beginnen können, daran etwas zu ändern, schließlich willst *du* an dem Layout *deiner* Seite Hand anlegen. Davon kann ich aber leider nix erkennen.

Ergo,  beauftrage über eine Börse für Stellenangebote (google-Suchergebnisse: http://www.google.de/search?q=Börse...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a) einen  Anbieter / Dienstleister mit deinen geplanten Umbaumaßnahmen, der sein Handwerk gelernt hat, es evtl. sogar hauptberuflich ausübt (Webdesigner, -entwickler), und nerv hier nicht weiter mit deinen Fragen rum, deren Antworten du eh nicht verstehst 

Auf die Idee, einfach mal deinen betroffenen Code durch meinen gezeigten zu ersetzen, und zu gucken, was passiert, bist du bislang auch nicht gekommen ..., ohne Worte!

Na denn, in diesem Sinne: 

_"Waidmanns Heil! - Waidmanns Dank!"_ :suspekt:


----------

